# Medical Technician Career



## RandyL (14 Nov 2004)

Hello,  I'm considering starting a new career as a Medical Technician. I've been doing quite a bit of research on this career path but have a few questions that I hope can be answered.   

 I see that "ArmyMedic" is from Petawawa so hopefully he (or she) can help answer some more specific questions for me, seeing that most of my questions are about Petawawa. 

Firstly, I live in Ontario, I'm 31, married , homeowner and a father. I have a son who lives with his mother in Renfrew near Petawawa. I suppose it goes without saying that I would like to be posted there. I have spoken to a couple different recruiters and I'm getting different answers from both. One is telling me that there is no guarantee where I'd be posted, which I can understand,  but the other recruiter seems very confident in that I would be posted ther if that was my request, due to the fact that its considered more isolated then other bases. I can truthefully say that if I were to end up in another area, then I wouldn't bother joining. 

 I would also prefer to be in the field setting rather then in a hospital or clinic and would like to know the possibilities of doing that in Petawawa. Perhaps you can give me a rundown on some of the more common duties that i would be doing there. I'm assuming being in the medical sector that there will be shift work.

I'm also being told that the military will pay all real estate costs, lawyer fees and moving expenses If I were to join and move. Is that true? If it is, that would save me a considerable amount of money right off the start. I'm also curious about living in military housing. Is the housing cheap? I know real estate in Petawawa and surrounding area is rather inexpensive.

Being that my wife would also have to find a new job, I was wondering if the military has any type of program to help people find work in the area or offers any civilain jobs.

Been thinking about basic training a lot too. I figure I'll go, get it over with and get out. I keep getting this reaccuring vision of being surrounded by people a lot younger then me, feeling like I'm back in highschool.( no offense there young recruiters) Hopefully it won't be the nightmare that I keep thinking it will be, although it sounds like the physical aspect will be. I'm not a morning person so this "getting up at 5:00am" thing is enough to make me cry. HA. 

Well, I appreciate any help you people can give in answering these questions for me. Just want to make sure I have full confidence before I sign on the dotted line.

Thanks,
Randy L


----------



## Armymedic (14 Nov 2004)

Currently as you go thru Borden and ask specifically to go to Petawawa for those reasons, you should not have any problem getting here....


more later, its been long day on the range.


----------



## cgyflames01 (14 Nov 2004)

I've recently been merit listed as a potenial Med A, but I was wondering; I already have my EMR, and My EMD, so would I have to re-learn those, or could you bypass some of the schooling?


----------



## Donut (14 Nov 2004)

It'll certainly give you some useable background, but that training comprises about 6 days out of the 13 week emergency care phase.   There's a lot more to being a med tech then EMR and AED (but not in the reserves :warstory


----------



## starlight_745 (14 Nov 2004)

If you have your EMR and you join the reserves you can likely get some or all of your QL3 written off (except for field phase).


----------



## starlight_745 (15 Nov 2004)

By EMD I assume you mean Emergency Medical Dispatcher of which there is no equivalent in the CF so you will not get any credit for that unfortunately.


----------



## RandyL (5 Jan 2010)

HA, found this old post of mine from a few years ago. I start basic training this Saturday. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

Congratulations, Randy! I hope you keep us posted. Looks like it's been a long time coming, eh?!


----------



## RandyL (5 Jan 2010)

Gidday MarioMike, Yes it has. I figured I was going to join sooner or later. I was 21 or 22 years old the first time I went to the recruiting centre in Ottawa, then 5 years ago in Kingston then a few months ago to Ottawa again.  My nephew is wanting to join as well, he's hoping to go the infantry route once they release the new available positions in April. It's funny when people hear that he wants to join. They thinks it's a good career decision for him being 19 years old , but when they hear that I have already joined, being 36 now, they ask "Why?" as they give me that head tilted a little sideways look.  The only real answer that I can give them is because I want to. 

Getting near crunch time though, with 4 days to go I still have quite a list of things to take care of. First on my list is to watch the Canada/USA game in about 10 minutes.

 It should be an interesting 6 years. I'm hoping that it will have turned into the right decision for me. A little different type of work situation that I'm used to though. I was told during my interview that the military has a saying that " if theres nothing to do, then do it at home" , where as what I'm used to is "there's always something to do".   Either way, I'm sure it'll be all good in the end.


----------



## CrazyCanadianGuy (30 Jan 2010)

Does anybody know how well you have to score on the aptitude test to be considered for enlistment as a med tech? Also are there any college diplomas/programs that the Forces would like to see on your application that would have them choose you over others or anything like that? Lastly what is the best way to prepare for the ap test? I am considering joining my local health services reserve as a med tech while going to school. Then most likely transfering to the reg force. Does anybody have any advice for me? I am only in third year high school by the way so I can't join yet but thats the plan. Thanks.


----------



## old medic (30 Jan 2010)

Make sure you get some senior level (grade 11/12) science courses in.


----------



## boomer38 (30 Jan 2010)

CrazyCanadianGuy said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how well you have to score on the aptitude test to be considered for enlistment as a med tech? Also are there any college diplomas/programs that the Forces would like to see on your application that would have them choose you over others or anything like that? Lastly what is the best way to prepare for the ap test? I am considering joining my local health services reserve as a med tech while going to school. Then most likely transfering to the reg force. Does anybody have any advice for me? I am only in third year high school by the way so I can't join yet but thats the plan. Thanks.



After doing some research on Med tech (my girlfriend was considering this trade) I seen that grade 12 Chem and Bio are needed other than that I did not see much else on what you would need on the actual forces website. I would guess your best bet would be talking to arecruiter about such things!

Cheers

boomer38


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (1 Feb 2010)

Another thing to keep in mind if you're considering Med Tech is that you need your full driver's license. Your profile doesn't note where you're from and I know it's different everywhere, but if you're in highschool I would suggest that you make sure that you are able to take the advanced driving test as soon as you graduate. I know here in Alberta (and probably everywhere else) there's a minimum time that you have to have each "level" of license, so that could hold up your application.

Also, make sure you talk to some local paramedics and get a feel for their job and if you would like doing that, because that will probably be your civilian career someday.


----------

